

Technology - Keeping poor people poor - mathgladiator
http://blog.mathgladiator.com/2011/09/technology-keeping-poor-people-poor.html

======
rorrr
You can't stop progress. Anything that can be automated, will be automated.
People will switch to more intellectual jobs, until we invent the mega-brain
that will make us his slaves.

~~~
mathgladiator
I wasn't saying to stop progress, but progress creates a education debt.

